# Toro 3521 keeps dying



## jstevens (Feb 2, 2015)

Used for a 6" snow fall. Snow blower will start fine and run for a while and then just die. I am able to re-start right away and the blower will run for a while again and just die. Not sure what to do. Please advise


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jstevens said:


> Used for a 6" snow fall. Snow blower will start fine and run for a while and then just die. I am able to re-start right away and the blower will run for a while again and just die. Not sure what to do. Please advise


What are the symptoms JUST BEFORE the engine dies. Does it cough and sputter a bit, or blow smoke, or just quit? Does it stop while moving snow, or just when you are about to get into a bunch, or doesn't matter? What kind of snow is blowing, wet slop or dry powder?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

maybe ignition coil. if its blowing smoke or using oil its more then likely time for a new engine


----------



## jstevens (Feb 2, 2015)

Right before it dies its running normal. No smoke or sputtering, just quits. Snow blowing is powder. Not using much oil either.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: jstevens to SBF. Try loosening the gas cap and see if it will continue to run, you may have a faulty vent in the cap.

Another thought (uh oh) I had my 8/24 do the same thing last winter. The ignition switch on the dash would short out from vibration and kill the motor at random. You could try disconnecting one wire from the switch and see how it operates or, with the engine running, shake the ignition key and the wires back and forth.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, a bit more info will be very helpful.
Need to try and figure if it's running out of fuel or if it's losing it's spark.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm leaning to shorted ignition after his reply. Could be the wire from the key interlock to the coil shorting to ground from a bit of bad insulation, wire from throttle kill switch if there is one, water inside the key interlock, lots of places that could get grounded. 

Lack of fuel would usually sputter and cough before dying, as I keep discovering when I am as far as possible from the gas can. I don't suppose that any parts of the carb shrouding are missing, and maybe its sucking snow into the intake and drowning it. I really have to start checking fuel BEFORE I start the engine, maybe right after checking the oil. Let me go add that to my list of things to do.... :blush:


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

*does it have oil level sensor*

Ckeck side of motor for low oil level sensor. It will have 1 wire and be near bottom of engine, disconnect the wire and try


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its does not have a low oil sensor


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Drop the fuel bowl and get the water out of it and put fresh gas in (no ethynol blends!) report back if problem still exists. Also check that primer tube/bulb are not rotten. I don't think that model had a low oil switch?


----------

